# Counter to Guilotine choke



## sankaku-jime (Jan 26, 2007)

I seem to be getting caught in a guilotine choke from standing a lot, can anyone suggest any good counters apart from punching them in the nuts ?


----------



## morph4me (Jan 26, 2007)

Throw an arm over their shoulder, it stops them from leaning back and applying pressure and will buy you some time.


----------



## sankaku-jime (Jan 26, 2007)

morph4me said:


> Throw an arm over their shoulder, it stops them from leaning back and applying pressure and will buy you some time.



does it matter which arm ?


----------



## MJS (Jan 26, 2007)

sankaku-jime said:


> does it matter which arm ?


 

If they have me wrapped with their right arm, I'd use my right arm on their left shoulder.  This feels more natural to me and its helped to relieve some pressure when I've been caught in that choke.

Mike


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 26, 2007)

Get your hips under them, arm through the legs, lift, slam.


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2007)

sankaku-jime said:


> I seem to be getting caught in a guilotine choke from standing a lot, can anyone suggest any good counters apart from punching them in the nuts ?


 
If your getting into guilotines from standing alot you need to turtle up more bro! push you shoulders up and duck your head down when you come in close!


----------



## Kreth (Jan 26, 2007)

Use your shin to lock the opponent's forward knee while applying do jime to the floating ribs with your arms.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 26, 2007)

Odin said:


> If your getting into guilotines from standing alot you need to turtle up more bro! push you shoulders up and duck your head down when you come in close!


 
Good point.

Also keep your head up. If your shooting you shouldn't be looking at the ground.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 27, 2007)

1. put your hand on his hip to prevent him standing up and putting more pressure on. Stamp on his feet as well, hard.
2. If you are light get your feet onto his thighs or in to guard! these do work but only if you are light and supple.
Are you getting into guillotine from shoot?


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 27, 2007)

Get a hand in to get a little seperation and then turn your head toward your opponent.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Jan 27, 2007)

Option#1) -Post hip, arm over back, step behind and take down.
Option#2)  -Similar to #1, as opponent starts to lift you, ride opponents leg, then take down.
Option#3) -Same as #2, except use a double leg ride.
Option#4) -Push and pull (two way action) opponents guillotine grip, stall and pop your head out.
Option#5) -Reverse guillotine, grab opponent's chin, drop to one knee, go the side position (cradle) and submit.

Play with these and see which method works best for you. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## sankaku-jime (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks guys

I will try some of these ideas out tonight


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 31, 2007)

sankaku-jime said:


> I seem to be getting caught in a guilotine choke from standing a lot, can anyone suggest any good counters apart from punching them in the nuts ?


 
Your posture is off if you're getting caught standing.  Head up, back straight.


----------



## DavidCC (Jan 31, 2007)

I once saw a guy named Jason Von Flue submit a guy form -within a guillotine-.  VonFlue was on top, in side control after getting caught in the GC standing up, he took the guy down.  This trapped the guy's arm between their bodies.  I'm not exactly sure how, but Von Flue was able to use his right shoulder and the other guys left arm to put on an effective enough triangle that the guy passed out before he could tap.  (Of course his arms were trapped so... tapping is difficult)

Anyone else remember that (or have Youtube link?)

-D


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 31, 2007)

If you can't break the habit of dropping your head and bull-rushing on your shoots, then do this simple trick. Grab the back of your head with the palm of either hand. Now, lay the bone of that arm along your jaw line, keeping the grip on the back of your neck, so that your elbow is pointing the same direction, same height, as your chin. Next, snuggle your chin down, deeper towards this same side armpit, and drop that elbow and your chin towards your chest.

Easy to do; hard to describe; it will take your neck and head completely out of the game. The guy will have to do something other than the guillotine. Which will provide you a whole different learning opportunity.

Dave


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 1, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> I once saw a guy named Jason Von Flue submit a guy form -within a guillotine-. VonFlue was on top, in side control after getting caught in the GC standing up, he took the guy down. This trapped the guy's arm between their bodies. I'm not exactly sure how, but Von Flue was able to use his right shoulder and the other guys left arm to put on an effective enough triangle that the guy passed out before he could tap. (Of course his arms were trapped so... tapping is difficult)
> 
> Anyone else remember that (or have Youtube link?)
> 
> -D


 
This is not the fight, nor is it Jason Von Flue...but it is somebody demonstrating the technique


----------



## sankaku-jime (Feb 15, 2007)

I managed to pull this one off last night,

Post hip, arm over back, step behind and take down.


----------

